

Internet porn blocked by British Telecom by default - yapcguy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2524698/Internet-porn-blocked-BT-Automatic-filters-protect-children.html

======
HarryHirsch
A long time ago I was travelling in a country where they require smut filters
in internet cafes. I was a chemistry grad student, and wanted to read some
journals. There was a problem because one subfield of chemistry is ANALytical
Chemistry.

Bayes classification was well established by then. The conclusion is that such
filters don't have to work, they have to _appear_ to work. That, and concerns
about the Great Firewall.

------
FellowTraveler
It's NOT just porn they're blocking. "Extremist" sites, too.

